
Show HN: Automatic unit test generator for JavaScript functions - lunarcave
https://github.com/ncthis/saul
======
lunarcave
Author here. Feedback is much appreciated. I built this in my free time so I
could have more time to write well-tested code, and reduce grunt work. It's
abusing the module loading system a little bit - so looking for any advice
that can ease things over there.

